

Wealth-Care Reform - DanielBMarkham
http://www.prospect.org/cs/articles?article=wealth_care_reform

======
ph0rque
> Fixing our health-care system will make us more economically secure. It
> won't make us much healthier.

It will if that means we can now _afford_ treatment...

~~~
DanielBMarkham
_In a 2002 paper for the journal Health Affairs, Michael McGinnis, Pamela
Williams-Russo, and James Knickman conclude that the breakdown goes something
like this: "genetic predispositions, about 30 percent; social circumstances,
15 percent; environmental exposures, 5 percent; behavioral patterns, 40
percent; and shortfalls in medical care, 10 percent."_

To a certain degree, yes. But it's not a status-quo game. The money for health
insurance that is currently not being paid must come from somewhere. The
interesting question is whether we're prioritizing the discussion around the
actual effective use of those dollars (assuming we're going to spend this
money come hell or high water) to pay for people getting healthy? Or to create
a new type of health financing system?

